# [SOLVED] PHYSICAL MEMORY LOW



## PERSAUDB (Feb 23, 2012)

I had re installed my windows on my computer doing a custom install formatting everything
I am using Windows 7 Professional
Everything is good on the OS
I have 14 gigs of physical memory, thee 4gig sticks and one 2 gig stick


When i go into system information it says


Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 14.0 GB
Total Physical Memory 2.00 GB
Available Physical Memody 532 MB
Total Virtual Memory 5.0 GB
Available Virtual Memory 3.32 GB
Page FIle Space 3.0 GB


How is available is only 2.00 GB when I have a total of 14 GB???
Before i formatted my computer i had 14 GB for both Installed and Total Physical



can you please help me out here
thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PHYSICAL MEMORY LOW*

Do you even have a need for 14GB of RAM? Few games or apps can utilize ovcer 3GB. We only recommend 2x4GB because RAM is so cheap at this time.
Try using one stick at a time in each Mobo slot.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PHYSICAL MEMORY LOW*



> WHY . . . IS IT NOT SHOWING ALL MY TOTAL PHYSICAL RAM


There could be several reasons, any of which may or may not be applicable in this case. We cannot attempt to guess until we know what hardware is in place, so . . . 

Please post the make and model of your system components including motherboard, memory, processor, power supply and graphics. If yours is an OEM build (such as Dell or Acer), post the make/model of the computer and that of any non-stock upgrades or modifications.


----------



## PERSAUDB (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: PHYSICAL MEMORY LOW*

I figured it out 
In my MSCONFIG 
i had to go and un check memory that it was set so 
so i unchecked it and it game me all my RAM back after a reboot everything is fine

hope this helps anyone else out who had the same problem as me
thank you


----------

